# Transformador de potencia antiguo de equipo de audio, modificación.



## txemasred (Jul 12, 2022)

Hola y un saludo a todos.
Tengo un amplificador de audio de principios de los años 70,s.
El transformador de potencia esta diseñado para un voltaje de entrada de 210v, pero que ahora por voltaje actual se alimenta a 230v.
En la salida de alta tensión (350v+350v), en lugar de sacar 450v está entregando 550v aproximadamente. Esta salida tiene un consumo máximo de 600mA.
Adjunto el gráfico dando detalles. 
Quisiera bajar esa tensión, pues las válvulas están trabajando sobrealimentadas.
Quisiera preguntaros si es viable colocar un regulador de voltaje tal como se muestra en el gráfico.
¿Cómo sería ese regulador?. ¿Algún modelo económico en el mercado?. ¿Alguna otra solución?.
Gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2022)

Deberías de rebobinar el primario, si lo usas así vas a quemar el propio transformador, las válvulas y todo lo demás, también.

Si no lo puedes rebobinar, deberías de usar un autotransformador en la entrada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2022)

Con un transformador estándar de 230 a 24 V (o mas) se construye el sustractivo.


----------



## txemasred (Jul 12, 2022)

Agradezco las respuestas. 
Trato de evitar rebobinar el transformador. 
Si se incluyen todos los secundarios, hay un consumo de 6A.
Lamento no entender el diseño de un circuito sustractivo con el transformador estándar de 230 a 24V.
Tal vez `por espacio o economía, ¿no haya opción alternativa razonable al rebobinado del primario?
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2022)

Del transformador de 230 a 24 V , su primario obvio a los 230.

Su secundario en serie con el primario del trasformador principal, probando fase y contra fase.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2022)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente sin dudas algun enpleyaria la opción aportada por Dosme .
Busque por un transformador de potenzia semejante a del equipo Valvulado con primario de 220Vac y secundario de aproximadamente 22 Vac ( ese valor no es muy critico y acepta variaciones).
Conecte lo devanado primario en série con lo devanado secundario respechando la fase , o sea final de devanado primario con inicio del devanado secundario.
Conecte la Red Electrica (230Vac) en la série de los dos devanados ( primario + secundario) y conecte la entrada del transformador del Valuloso en paralelo con  lo devanado primario (220Vac).
!Suerte!


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2022)

Si, el transformador fuese de doble carrete, solo se deberían agregar unas espiras al primario.

Mande fotos del mismo y posiblemente de la placa de especificaciones.


----------



## txemasred (Jul 12, 2022)

Hola y muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
No hay espacio para agregar las espiras.
Entiendo que el montaje quedaría como en la imagen adjunta.
Si es así, los requerimientos del transformador montado aproximados son los que figuran en la parte superior izquierda de la imagen.
¿Qué transformador sería adecuado utilizar, teniendo en cuenta la economía y el discreto espacio disponible?.
Reitero el agradecimiento.
Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2022)

Los dos transformadores deben tener mismo tamaño ( volume ocupado).
!Suerte!


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2022)

Si esa es la etiqueta de tu transformador, perdoname pero creo que tienes una confusión: Ese primario dice ser para 240VAC. En cuyo caso, no deberías hacer nada al respecto. Solo te sugiero que verifique la tensión de filamentos (6,3 VAC).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2022)

Buenas. 
Sería posible unas fotos del aparato y el transformador?


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> Sería posible unas fotos del aparato y el transformador?


 Ya las pedí... pero no las ha puesto...


----------



## txemasred (Jul 12, 2022)

Hola.
Adjunto fotos, pero por lo que traslada el sr. Lopes, el transformador a incorporar sería demasiado grande.
Gracias por vuestros consejos e información.
El amplificador es una réplica fabricada en España en principios de los 70,s del Fender Twin Reverb, pero con EL34,s en lugar de las 6L6.
Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2022)

Ese transformador ¿conserva la placa de datos original? Hazle una toma...


----------



## txemasred (Jul 12, 2022)

El transformador no tiene placa ni datos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2022)

Revisa, a ver si tienes una rersistencia de 20k 10W y la colocas en paralelo al condensador pricipal de la fuente, luego enciende y vuelve a medir la tensión +B.
Verifica la tensión de filamento, con las vávulas puestas. 6,3 VAC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Los dos transformadores deben tener mismo tamaño ( volume ocupado).
> !Suerte!



Me parece que no , ya que el transformador de 24Vac con 1/8 de la potencia del principal , andaría.

Sacá las cuentas 


Corrección de la conexión :


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que no , ya que el transformador de 24Vac con 1/8 de la potencia del principal , andaría.
> 
> Sacá las cuentas
> 
> ...


Huuuuuum , puede sener que si  , creo que como es un Autotransformador y NO un transformador convencional ( dos devanados separados ) la cosa ande mas "leve" o "floja" , habrias que testear y !OJO! en lo bendicto autotransformador para garantir que ese NO si recaliente en demasiado y venga a si autoestropiar.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2022)

Claro , suponete que el transformador principal consuma en primario 1A (=220 VA)

El "autotransformador" deberá manejar 1 A sobre los 24Vac = 24 VA


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2022)

Bueno NO sendo un transformador Chino seguramente anda bien.
!Los malditos Chinos falsifican los hilos de Cubre con hilo de Aluminio barnizado color de Cubre , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
Sin lo barniz en su puntas lo hilo "parece" que si queda estañado , Jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 12, 2022)

Según dices, si es un clon del Fender Twin Reverb, el diagrama original es este :



En el caso de tu clon, también según dices emplea EL34, en vez de 6L6GC, la única diferencia es que el bias (polarización) de las EL34 lleva una tensión negativa distinta, después de esta diferencia, debieraaaa ..... ser el mismo circuito.
Se puede apreciar en el diagrama, ángulo superior derecho, que dice (traducido libremente) : las tensiones que se muestran en el diagrama medidas con un voltímetro electrónico son correctas en un rango de +, o -  20 %.
Quiere decir que así como está ese amplificador debiera funcionar correctamente.
Sin embargo eso es para las tensiones que están marcadas en el diagrama.
Ahora, debes medir la tensión de filamentos (6,3 Vca), y no debiera ser superior a un 10% más, o sea 7 Vca como máximo.
Si es mayor a 7 voltios, tendrías que  bajar la tensión, dado que se acorta la vida útil de las válvulas.
Luego con el amplificador encendido, en estado de reposo, (sin señal, y volúmen al mínimo), esperar 5 minutos, y a oscuras para ver mejor,  verificar si las placas (ánodos) de las EL34 se ponen rojas, si se ponen rojas, deberás bajar las tensiones, si no se ponen rojas, se podría usar sin inconvenientes tal cual como está.
Todo esto es orientativo, las decisiones son tuyas, y corren por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.


----------



## txemasred (Jul 13, 2022)

Entiendo que con uno de 180 a 200VA, sería suficiente?.
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Un saludo.
Rorschach. De acuerdo en todo lo que dice. Pero 550V o 560v  en placas no es muy excesivo?


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 13, 2022)

txemasred dijo:


> Rorschach. De acuerdo en todo lo que dice. Pero 550V o 560v  en placas no es muy excesivo?



La placa de la EL34 soporta un máximo de 800 Vcc, no habría inconvenientes con 560 Vcc.

Pero, debes fijarte siguiendo los pasos que mencioné en mi mensaje anterior : en estado de reposo las placas no deben ponerse rojas.
Si en ese amplificador está todo bien, y respecto al problema que consultas, al tener mayor voltaje AC en el devanado del secundario de A.T., de la derivación para la fuente de polarización fija su tensión también es mayor, esto quiere decir que el  bias (polarización negativa de grilla (g1) ) también es mayor, o sea la tensión de polarización negativa de las grillas (g1) de las EL34 es más elevada, lo que significa que la corriente de reposo sea menor, de acuerdo a esto las placas no debieran de ponerse rojas, estando dentro de la disipación de placa máxima (25W).

Debes medir la tensión de filamentos, no debe ser mayor a 7 Vca.

*Ver Hoja de datos :*
**​*
*

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach 




​


----------



## mcrven (Jul 13, 2022)

Voy a la "n"... *Verifica la tensión de los filamentos: 6,3 VAC, máximo 7,00 VAC.*

Verifica la tensión de tu acometida eléctrica, no es nada extraño, ni es la primera vez que, las compañías de suministro eléctrico, suplan tensiones fuera de rango... España no es la excepción y, en los momentos actuales de la historia, a nivel mundial y por descenso de las cargas eléctricas, los transformadores de suministro se encuentran algo aliviados y las tensiones se elevan. De ser este el caso, deberás comunicarlo a la empresa de suministro y ellos aplicarán correctivos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 13, 2022)

Correcto, dependiendo del sitio o lugar, puedes tener una medida de 225V ó 230V o incluso 245V. Y eso de hace unos años, ahora no he medido.


----------

